
(Video) New York City in 1993 in HD – DTheater DVHS Demo Tape - bartread
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT4lDU-QLUY
======
bartread
Uploaded by one of my favourite YouTube channels, Techmoan.

There are a few clues to the era in this video - older vehicles and suchlike -
but the most striking difference between now and then to me is the absence of
smartphones.

Crowds of people going about their business and not staring at their phones is
such a bizarre sight nowadays.

